# Happy New Year



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Happy New Year everybody!!!I'm not doing any resolutions,I fail every time so I'm skipping it this year.Anybody doing a resolution or two?I wish you success.I hope it's a nice,safe year and world leaders get it together this year and stop the nonsense.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy New Year! I believe this is going to be a great year


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

The year of the Fire Rooster is over lol


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------

